# Cat clogged exhaust. Help



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

Car barely runs due to backpressure and the engine dies if you don't keep it floored. I'm ready to go outside and cut off the exhaust in front of the cats with a Dremel tool so I can atleast drive it to a shop.
Any reason why I shouldn't do this?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Cat clogged exhaust. Help (TabulaRasa)*

On which car? Coupe or 90? I say cut if off


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Cat clogged exhaust. Help (TabulaRasa)*

How about just unbolt the cat? or is your's welded? if you are pretty certain it's a clogged cat, I see no reason not to cut it off so you can get to a shop and getit fixed correctly...be careful though, I think it may be illegal to do...


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Cat clogged exhaust. Help (duandcc)*

once you do it....you will never want to fix it. It will sound like a tank, but a really cool tank. It WILL wake the neighbors














not as though that is a bad thing though right?
I had to cut out the rear muffler on mine, it was all rusty and nasty. If you get pulled over, just mention that you are taking it to get it fixed. The police shouldn't give you a hard time.


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Cat clogged exhaust. Help (idrivequattro)*

Just had to do that to my left one. I was going to get another oem one but audi wants $900 for one. F that. I got two racing cats from Summit for $60 each.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: Cat clogged exhaust. Help (TabulaRasa)*

That happened to a friend's 5k. He used a straightened coat hanger to jab the catalyst into bits, then sucked it out with a shop vac.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Cat clogged exhaust. Help (VWCabrioDM)*

I know I've said this before, but I'll say it again.... This is the stupidest exhaust system I have ever seen. Audi could have so easily made it a true dual exhaust..... *sigh*.
I did try the 'ol broomstick up the muffler bit but I was unable to smash anything in there so I was forced to remove the cats and basically run no exhaust.....































Oh yeah, thanks for all the interesting comments. Here is a 52.9mb Audi video.
ftp://195.13.250.50/BMW/Oneday.mpeg
I recommend downloading this file with: http://www.getright.com



[Modified by TabulaRasa, 3:25 PM 1-23-2003]


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Cat clogged exhaust. Help (TabulaRasa)*

What? whats wrong with 2 2.25" pipes merging into a 2.25 pipe?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Cat clogged exhaust. Help (AK-Mabe)*

Unbolt the cat, mash all the goober in there with a large screwdriver, shake it till it all comes out. Reassemble, and enjoy.







Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Note, this is illegal.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Bah, if we didn't have emissions testing I would have taken my cat out as well. The turbo would of appreciated it. Had to replace the damn thing last fall







But, Volvo parts are cheap


----------



## p2e2f (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Cat clogged exhaust. Help (VWVancouver)*

I did this one time with my car, removed the gray rubber plug, (some sort of emmissions test port prior to the cat convertor) was able to drive it home, altough it hissed like crazy! Not sure if your car has it or not.


----------

